# Looking to put 30" zillas on the brute but have some ???



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok i have an 08 so I'm thinking i will need some kind of lift but i have the aluminum products stick guards and it says they will not work with a lift. has anyone tried to put a lift on with these guards. will just the HL springs be enough lift for the zillas or do i need a 2" lift.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You might be able to get by w/ HL springs. Might have to do a little trimming on the edges & maybe heat & form the front of the floor board.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the HL 2" Kit and my Zillas still catch in the front in certain situations. I would say to really clear them you will need the 2" lift plus the springs especially if you have an 08 or newer.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

the 08 springs are almost dual rate and sit so much lower than the earlier models, springs are a must might even have to go with a small lift. the stick stoppers should still be usable.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka clears 30" zillas no rubbing at all with stock 08 springs and 2" lift.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IMO..you will need a lift...the HL springs just stretches yours shocks out I guess is how you say it...lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

So it seems I will need a lift but has anyone tried to put a lift on with the aluminum products A arm guards


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

might need some wheel spacers


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just dont see how a lift would affect the stick stoppers. when your front tires come off the ground they just about go fully extended on your a-arms if they dont rub or touch anything when you have the front of your bike off the ground i dont see why it would not work with the lift.


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

i have an 08 and I just put 30x14 zillas all the way around with 2 inch lift and cranked the stock springs all the way up and they clear perfectly.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I just don't see how a lift would affect the stick stoppers. when your front tires come off the ground they just about go fully extended on your a-arms if they don't rub or touch anything when you have the front of your bike off the ground i don't see why it would not work with the lift.


 

thats what i was thinking i couldn't figure out why they were saying they would not work with a lift. so i thought i would ask before i bought a lift and tires and the dang stick stoppers held me up lol


1badbrute you running 11's all the way around?? if so do you have any front shots of what they look like on there?


----------



## TampaBrute (Nov 23, 2009)

30" zillas on my 08 w/2" extreme lift... no problem


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^those are 11's up front correct? are you running spacers or just the wheels


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah those are 11s all the way around. that is tonkas old tires.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^those are 11's up front correct? are you running spacers or just the wheels


He either has spacers or SRA wheels all around. Let me see if I have some from the front with the 11s.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

30x11x14s on 14x8 ITP SS108s


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^that looks better the Brute is already too wide so i need to keep the tires under the plastic. id like to see some 30x9x14 pics if yall have any so i can see the difference


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

here is a pic of 28x9-14 on the front.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Here you go 08GreenBrute this is Debo Brute's Sig. He doesn't log on much anymore but you can shoot him a PM and get his attention if you want. He has the same a-arm guards you have and is running a 2'' Xtreme lift and 30's. He also ran the 30's for a while prior to adding the lift with only 1.5" spacers and stock wheels.

08 Brute 750
xtreme lift 
30" mudlites on 212's
MIMB center snorkles
1.5" spacers on all 4
custom backrest
lil radio up front
Aluminum Products A-arm Guards

*May the Force be with you!*


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^thanks i PMed him so ill see what he has to say.

i think the 9's look good as well now i have to decide on what width i want for the front lol

for yall that are running zillas Ive heard that there very sort and don't last that long on hard trails, how are yours wearing

Thanks


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I have about 130-140hrs on mine riding hard trials, pavement and every thing in between 98% tread remain!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have about 600 miles on mine and they are still looking like they have 98% left. I ride all types of trails. when i am at the Hunting camp i ride the blacktop some and the hard gravel roads.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

not sure how many miles on mine but i ride SOME pavement and solid dirt roads with hardly ANY signs of wear. my buddies are so impressed by these tires they are all ordering them.. of course they all have stock DUNFLOPS or cheap diggers, ha


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not Zillas (Mudzillas) but here are some pics of a 30 x 9 with different sized spacers

30 x 9s with a 1 inch spacer....




30 x 9s with a 2 inch spacer....



I personally like the 2" spacers for the stability it gives the bike. Haven't had any trouble yet running the 2" spacers.


I had the 28" zillas on my RZR that I sold to my brother and they seem to be holding up. I would buy them again. Actually if I had the money right now I would down grade from the Mudzillas to the Zillas. These Mudzillas are just more tire then I need now adays..

Scott


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i bet with the 2" spacers you get wrapped up with mud lol


----------

